# How many embryos are allowed?



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello ladies
I was wondering if you know how many embryos, created by my own eggs and donor sperm, are allowed to put back in. According to my clinic even for women over 40, which would normally get 3 embryos, only 2 embryos are allowed to be put back in due to the fact that least one of the gametes are donated. Is this correct?
Many thanks!
Flower x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I've never heard of that Flower. I had 3 put back but that was abroad with DE and sperm and my clinic took into account my previous history with DE and otherwise treatment. 

I certainly know of others in the UK who have had 3 put back with OE and donor sperm, so it probably depends on your clinic's policy rather than any HFEA ruling. 

Hope you get something sorted out that you are comfortable with. I've read that there isn't that much extra success for having 3 put back rather than 2, but given my experience, I wouldn't necessarily agree. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

The HFEA state that only 2 embryos can be put back if you are under 40 or if you are over 40 but have used donated eggs because these will be from a woman who is under 35. It does not state any difference if you are using donor sperm so I would question this.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Flower, that is definitely the clinic's policy and not HFEA's guideline on the subject in the UK. For OEIVF, under 40 is a maximum of 2 embryos, over 40 it is a maximum of 3 embryos. If you were doing DEIVF, you are permitted a maximum of 2 embryos because the _egg_ donor will be under 40 - not the sperm donor.

A-Mx

PS Moo, our posts have crossed - we're saying the same thing - must be true then!


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your reply. 
I am just back from my egg collection. I had 12. Praying for formation of healthy embryos now.
I will ask the clinic again about their policies.
All the best
Flower x


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Good-luck flower   
Candee
x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just one more question. If they are blastocyst, can the put 3 back in as well?
Thanks again!
Flower x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Again it is not usually advised as they are more likely to result in a pregnancy but it down to the clinic. Which clinic are you with.  There is a big push on clinic to get their multiple birth rate down so from Jan this year many clinics were pushing younger ladies on first cycle to have single embryo transfers- see the Home page of FF and the One at a Time website

L x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks again for your reply. I have contacted the clinic again and sent them a link to the HFEA where it clearly states that only in case of donor eggs (from women below 35) the maxium amount of embryos to transfer is 2. They said they are looking into it. I have 5 embys fertilised and a booked ET for Saturday although I am hoping they will be strong enough to go to Monday for Blasto transfer.
Good luck to all
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Best of luck and really hope that it all goes well


----------

